# General > General >  Pawn Brokers/Pay Day loan business in Wick

## rogermellie

i know it's a sign of the times, but the new Cashpoint business opening in Wick is a depressing one

sell your stuff on the org and get a better price  :Wink:

----------


## starfish

but with a pawn brokers you can get your stuff back and cheaper than a pay day loan if you sell it and want to replace it when your back on your feet you will have to pay more to re purchase it . we all find our selfs in a tight corner at times this just gives people a way of sorting them selfs out with out getting in more debt , as you say a sign of the times but pawn brokers have benn about for years not like pay day loans that just are a racket with the intrest they charge.

----------


## cptdodger

> i know it's a sign of the times, but the new Cashpoint business opening in Wick is a depressing one
> 
> sell your stuff on the org and get a better price


I might be wrong in thinking this, but was the Government not trying to crack down on pay day loan shops ?

----------


## wicker

Not impressed with this shop opening and hope that it will be buying and selling legally as have horrible feeling there will be more thefts and break ins to peoples homes and peoples stuff being sold to them.
Will never use this shop to buy anything as its profiting from others misfortunes

----------


## rogermellie

> but with a pawn brokers you can get your stuff back and cheaper than a pay day loan if you sell it and want to replace it when your back on your feet you will have to pay more to re purchase it . we all find our selfs in a tight corner at times this just gives people a way of sorting them selfs out with out getting in more debt , as you say a sign of the times but pawn brokers have benn about for years not like pay day loans that just are a racket with the intrest they charge.


I know what you're saying, but until we know the interest rate cashpoint charge then in my opinion there's no difference between the 2

They both profit off the poor and needy  ... unlike the banks lol

----------


## jacko

Some of them cant be that bad. my wife had a load of unused and some broken jewellery , i gathered the lot up and one time we were in Glasgow i took it to a pawn shop that bought old gold. Was pleasantly surprised when they gave me 
£1,780 for it. Was just lying around the house anyway

----------


## bluemafia

Pray tell, Can somebody tell me where in Wick?

----------


## jacko

> Pray tell, Can somebody tell me where in Wick?


Dempster street ,

----------


## rogermellie

> Some of them cant be that bad. my wife had a load of unused and some broken jewellery , i gathered the lot up and one time we were in Glasgow i took it to a pawn shop that bought old gold. Was pleasantly surprised when they gave me 
> £1,780 for it. Was just lying around the house anyway


you're right, most of them are fine and in some cases better and easier to deal with than the bank

maybe i'm just being suspicious, but this business doesn't sound like a bona fide pawnbrokers business, but rather a fly by night operation

if i'm wrong cashpoint ... prove it 

- what are your interest rates ?
- can a person extend the loan period beyond 28 days ?
- are you a member of the National Pawnbrokers Association ?
- are you even a registered company ?

----------


## radiohead

More to the point, Cashpoint. are you looking for staff, as I am in need of a good, customer facing role.

----------


## Kevin Milkins

It's market forces that will dictate if this type of business will survive in Wick or not and as long as it's run within the law then good luck to them. I'm sure there are many god fearing Christians in the parish that find alcohol and pubs abhorrent, but if they are run within the law then they have to live with them.

There has been more then a few times in my lifetime that I could have done with a short term solution to a financial problem and such an establishment might have been the answer, instead I have had to prostitute myself. :Wink:

----------


## CashPoint

> I might be wrong in thinking this, but was the Government not trying to crack down on pay day loan shops ?


yes and rightly so!

----------


## CashPoint

> but with a pawn brokers you can get your stuff back and cheaper than a pay day loan if you sell it and want to replace it when your back on your feet you will have to pay more to re purchase it . we all find our selfs in a tight corner at times this just gives people a way of sorting them selfs out with out getting in more debt , as you say a sign of the times but pawn brokers have benn about for years not like pay day loans that just are a racket with the intrest they charge.


yes exactly!

----------


## CashPoint

> i know it's a sign of the times, but the new Cashpoint business opening in Wick is a depressing one
> 
> sell your stuff on the org and get a better price


yes much better to see empty run down shops then?

----------


## CashPoint

> Not impressed with this shop opening and hope that it will be buying and selling legally as have horrible feeling there will be more thefts and break ins to peoples homes and peoples stuff being sold to them.
> Will never use this shop to buy anything as its profiting from others misfortunes


if you have any concerns regarding any legalities with this business please contact Wick police station, as they are more than happy with our proof of ownership/id recording  measures

----------


## CashPoint

> I know what you're saying, but until we know the interest rate cashpoint charge then in my opinion there's no difference between the 2
> 
> They both profit off the poor and needy  ... unlike the banks lol


I will be pleased to discuss any questions about my business with any genuine potential customers.

----------


## CashPoint

> Some of them cant be that bad. my wife had a load of unused and some broken jewellery , i gathered the lot up and one time we were in Glasgow i took it to a pawn shop that bought old gold. Was pleasantly surprised when they gave me 
> £1,780 for it. Was just lying around the house anyway


exactly there is good and bad in everything

----------


## colingel

Best of luck with your venture Cashpoint

----------


## CashPoint

> but rather a fly by night operation


 and why is that exactly?




> if i'm wrong cashpoint ... prove it


as I have already said I will discuss anything about my business and answer any questions from Genuine interested potential customers, but you are clearly not one

----------


## CashPoint

> It's market forces that will dictate if this type of business will survive in Wick or not and as long as it's run within the law then good luck to them. I'm sure there are many god fearing Christians in the parish that find alcohol and pubs abhorrent, but if they are run within the law then they have to live with them.
> 
> There has been more then a few times in my lifetime that I could have done with a short term solution to a financial problem and such an establishment might have been the answer, instead I have had to prostitute myself.


 Thank you for your open minded post,

----------


## CashPoint

> Best of luck with your venture Cashpoint


 Thank you very much, its much appreciated

----------


## CashPoint

> Pray tell, Can somebody tell me where in Wick?


*We will be opening 
10am Thursday 14th November

CASH POINT*
DO YOU NEED CASH FAST?
It's easy!
You bring it - We buy it - You buy it back again!
Bring your everyday items of value to us.
Well buy your items from you for instant cash.
You walk away with money
and the assurance of being able to buy back
the goods within 28 days.
Quick & easy service.
A storage and handling fee applies.
Proof of ID and address required.
OPEN THUR, FRI, SAT 10am - 5pm
45 Dempster St, Wick, Caithness
KW1 5QB
01955 605411
we buy
gold, silver,jewellery,collectables,
...................and much much more.................
IF WE CAN VALUE IT WE CAN ACCEPT IT
...............why not give us a try?....................

----------


## sids

Nothing about high interest "payday" loans in the post above.


All I have against pawn shops is that their selling-on prices in the window always look too high.

Can't really be too high, or nothing would sell.

----------


## CashPoint

> Nothing about high interest "payday" loans in the post above.


no it seems some people only see things that they want to see ::

----------


## justlikethat!

> Not impressed with this shop opening and hope that it will be buying and selling legally as have horrible feeling there will be more thefts and break ins to peoples homes and peoples stuff being sold to them.
> Will never use this shop to buy anything as its profiting from others misfortunes


how do you come to the conclusion that these people are criminals and  will recieve stolen goods. if you were not so quick in judgeing you  would know that none of what youve said is right as you have to have  identification passport driving license ect why not stop knocking new  businesses you know nothing about and do some thing more constructive  maybe put your money together with the people on here complaining and  give interest free loans to the poor

----------


## radiohead

Well said @justlikethat, it is good to some sense spoken on a forum post. I am sure before this thread is done, it will revert to the usual name calling and rudeness that the org seems to attract. Good luck to Cashpoint and all who sell in her!!!!

----------


## CashPoint

> Well said @justlikethat, it is good to some sense spoken on a forum post. I am sure before this thread is done, it will revert to the usual name calling and rudeness that the org seems to attract. Good luck to Cashpoint and all who sell in her!!!!


 Thank you very much , its much appreciated :Smile:

----------


## justlikethat!

> you're right, most of them are fine and in some cases better and easier to deal with than the bank
> 
> maybe i'm just being suspicious, but this business doesn't sound like a bona fide pawnbrokers business, but rather a fly by night operation
> 
> if i'm wrong cashpoint ... prove it 
> 
> - what are your interest rates ?
> - can a person extend the loan period beyond 28 days ?
> - are you a member of the National Pawnbrokers Association ?
> - are you even a registered company ?


   were do you get of to try to ruin a persons business before it is open. calling it fly by night. why dont you get together with WICKER and give interest free loans to the poor people of wick and i bet you dont even know the people you have slurred

----------


## CashPoint

> you're right, most of them are fine and in some cases better and easier to deal with than the bank


 so was the contradictory post of"i know it's a sign of the times, but the new Cashpoint business opening in Wick is a depressing one" just a poor attempt at trolling then?

----------


## cptdodger

> Nothing about high interest "payday" loans in the post above.


Considering I had not seen the massive advert above. I was commenting on the title of the thread - "Pawn Brokers / Pay Day Loan Business In Wick"

So no Cashpoint I was not only seeing things I wanted to see -  I read it.

----------


## smithp

You can get much better prices for your  gold and silver than these shops will give you if you do your homework. They are charging you a large handling fee. Depends how fast you want money I suppose.

----------


## wicker

> how do you come to the conclusion that these people are criminals and  will recieve stolen goods. if you were not so quick in judgeing you  would know that none of what youve said is right as you have to have  identification passport driving license ect why not stop knocking new  businesses you know nothing about and do some thing more constructive  maybe put your money together with the people on here complaining and  give interest free loans to the poor


I didn't complain just put my worries across as have others, can't blame people for thinking that the small criminal minority in Caithness will see this as an opportunity, if company all legal then nothing to worry about business wise but still can't help thinking petty criminals will still see it as a chance.
I am one of the poor people (who has been broken into previously).  I wouldn't want to use these companies that's my personal choice but you crack on if that be your choice.

----------


## rogermellie

> so was the contradictory post of"i know it's a sign of the times, but the new Cashpoint business opening in Wick is a depressing one" just a poor attempt at trolling then?


how is it either contradictory or trolling?  your business* is* a sad sign of the times, i'd think the same if another charity shop opened up. 

you want a forum were everyone agrees and tells each other how brilliant they are ?

oh, and the reason i think you're a cowboy operation is that you've lifted mosted of your blurb straight from the cashgenerator's website ... or are you part of the cachgenerator franchise ?

----------


## radiohead

@rogermellie, surely, as you have obviously had enough spare time to go trolling, you would have found this wording in most businesses of this types "blurb". It is part of the code they operate too.

 Maybe we should have a forum where everybody tells posters what pompous and ill informed asses they are, when they talk rubbish.

----------


## macadamia

We've got one - apart from the "when they talk rubbish" bit.

----------


## essex boy

> You can get much better prices for your  gold and silver than these shops will give you if you do your homework. They are charging you a large handling fee. Depends how fast you want money I suppose.


Sorry but have I missed something? Do you know if 'cash point' IS charging a large handling fee?

----------


## Kodiak

Lots of interesting comments and some of them quite unjustified.  Personally I think a Pawnbroker in Wick is a good idea, the only thing I would say against it is that you are opening Wick, I think you should have opened in Thurso.  

Joking aside I wish you all the best in this endeavour and I am positive you will be a great success. Mind you I still think you would have done better in Thurso.

----------


## CashPoint

> Considering I had not seen the massive advert above. I was commenting on the title of the thread - "Pawn Brokers / Pay Day Loan Business In Wick"
> 
> So no Cashpoint I was not only seeing things I wanted to see -  I read it.


I was actually referring to rogermellie ::

----------


## CashPoint

> Lots of interesting comments and some of them quite unjustified.  Personally I think a Pawnbroker in Wick is a good idea, the only thing I would say against it is that you are opening Wick, I think you should have opened in Thurso.  
> 
> Joking aside I wish you all the best in this endeavour and I am positive you will be a great success. Mind you I still think you would have done better in Thurso.


Thank you very much, its much appreciated :Smile:

----------


## CashPoint

> you want a forum were everyone agrees and tells each other how brilliant they are ?


 No just one where people have a reason before slagging someones business off

----------


## focusRS

I'm sure CashPoints replies were under a different org username but 5 minutes ago.

----------


## Alrock

> I'm sure CashPoints replies were under a different org username but 5 minutes ago.



Yep, that they were.

----------


## colingel

And what was it ??

----------


## Alrock

> And what was it ??


equusdriving

----------


## focusRS

> equusdriving


Aye tiz the very same username I spied.

----------


## colingel

Very interesting!!  And a previous connection with Essexboy.!!

----------


## focusRS

> Very interesting!!  And a previous connection with Essexboy.!!


Please tell us more dear Sir.

----------


## colingel

Just noticing them bouncing of each other so to speak !

----------


## starfish

can people not have freinds or do we all need to hate one another to live

----------


## colingel

Delighted for people to have friends !  But why pretend not to know each other and to use different forum names ?

----------


## focusRS

I hope the usernames we are talking about don't belong to the same person.
CashPoint will rely somewhat on those poor individuals that are in need of quick cash for whatever reason and Equusdriving once said "compulsory sterilization of those who can't afford to keep themselves let alone a bunch of kids!"

----------


## Shaggy

hmm, seems a few postings on this thread have disappeared.....oh i know, lets tease the wolf and change this thread to one of Scottish Independence..... ::

----------


## CashPoint

> Delighted for people to have friends !  But why pretend not to know each other and to use different forum names ?


I have not done or said anything to imply I dont know essexboy,infact if you read the other post you can clearly see that I know him well, and you are correct about the previous post being in a different name,that is because I came home and a familly member said there had been a number of posts on this thread, so I went on the laptop and started answering and then realised they hadnt logged out, so I deleted the posts  logged in and reposted them under my user name,

----------


## focusRS

> hmm, seems a few postings on this thread have disappeared.....oh i know, lets tease the wolf and change this thread to one of Scottish Independence.....


Would he/she be happy to pocket the money of the Yes crew or would he/she turn them away at the door?

----------


## starfish

"compulsory sterilization of those who can't afford to keep themselves let alone a bunch of kids!" my reading of this is not people that find they self in need of extra cash at times but the ones that have a large brood that have no concept of family planning and expect to be given the brew to bring them all up .I know at times things do go wrong in a relationship or 2 families become one then find they selves out of work that is different but there is several families in wick as else were and think it a joke to have loads of kids claim the brew and every other benifit that they can. and have no intention of working.

----------


## Angel

What springs to mind is 'is Wick the better place for such a venture' personally I think it is... Thurso always appears to be more metro than Wick... more money flowing around so less likely to have the need... When Wick has been developed and it appears to be happening, maybe Cashpoint will move the venture to another location... that what any business would do... I agree it is a sign of the times but I wish Cashpoint well... but not totally convinced its a longterm venture... Angel...

----------


## CashPoint

> What springs to mind is 'is Wick the better place for such a venture' personally I think it is... Thurso always appears to be more metro than Wick... more money flowing around so less likely to have the need... When Wick has been developed and it appears to be happening, maybe Cashpoint will move the venture to another location... that what any business would do... I agree it is a sign of the times but I wish Cashpoint well... but not totally convinced its a longterm venture... Angel...


Thank you  :Smile:

----------


## smithp

> Sorry but have I missed something? Do you know if 'cash point' IS charging a large handling fee?


I think all these businesses do. If you go on the martin lewis site you'll find the best deals. Tesco will buy your gold and is good when it's under £40.

----------


## CashPoint

> If you go on the martin lewis site you'll find the best deals. Tesco will buy your gold and is good when it's under £40.


but I dont think that they give you the chance to buy it back though?

----------


## jacko

Was just thinking,   cashpoint just got some great free advertising here .   lol
Anyway whoever you are' I wish you well in your new venture .

----------


## CashPoint

> Was just thinking,   cashpoint just got some great free advertising here .   lol
> Anyway whoever you are' I wish you well in your new venture .


Thank you much appreciated  :Smile:

----------


## peter smith

If you want to get started as a pawnbroker, you need to keep always in mind these tips for pawnbroking business. Never assume by the way a customer is dressed that he doesn't have any money. Never take a credit card over the phone from someone you don't know. Your best advertising is the customer's word of mouth. Keeping happy a customer is very important part of the pawnbroking business.

----------


## Shaggy

fair advice but the guy has been in business for a while now. Old thread!

----------


## CashPoint

> fair advice but the guy has been in business for a while now. Old thread!


Indeed We have  "1 Year on Friday"  :Smile:  and I would Like to take this opportunity to Thank all our Customers for there Continued Support and to welcome new customers to our 3 day Birthday event  :Smile:  this Weekend
http://whatson.caithness.org/event.php?id=22868

----------

